# What fighter has taken the most punishment in a fight & kept fighting?



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently saw a rerun of the Maynard vs. Edgar fight. I probably missed the fight live because I only pay for the PPV's once in a while.

As anyone who saw the fight knows....Edgar was rocked by Maynard in the 1st round & Edgar was taking some serious ground & pound by Maynard and it seemed like everytime Edgar got back up to his feet....Maynard was relentlessly hunting him and landing big punches time & again. I'm pretty sure that some ref's might have stopped it because this same scenario went on & on thru that 1st round. But Edgar survived the round.

I think it was a 5 round title fight & ended up being a draw. If I remember correctly...Edgar was fighting the only guy that ever beat him. Like the upcoming Faber vs. Cruz fight (the only guy to beat Cruz was Faber...but that was over 4 years ago & Cruz is a much improved fighter now). I'm gonna shell out more $$$ to the PPV for that card.

I did pay for the PPV that had Jose Aldo fighting Mark Hominick. Hominick had a golf ball sized hematoma on his forehead...but finished the fight...and had a chance to win it in the 5th round...but couldn't do it.

I saw the Faber vs. Brown fight where Faber broke one of his hands that required an operation with some metal being inserted & his other hand was injured to the point where he couldn't use it...but he finished the 5 round fight throwing elbows instead of fists.

I have been a boxing fan for a very long time & started to watch a lot of MMA fights in 2005 or 2006. I saw a lot more WEC fights than UFC fights during this period because the WEC fights were almost always free...& there were a lot of good fights.

Anyway - the Bottom Line here is that there has been a lot of fights I've never seen.

I would like to know who you folks have seen taking incredible punishment in a fight...but was a WARRIOR & finished the fight...no matter whether he won or lost.

I'm sure the few examples I've provided were just that....recent examples of what I was talking about. I'm sure there have been fights where a guy finished a fight after taking more brutal punishment than those examples.

Is there one that STANDS ALONE....or are there SEVERAL one's TO CHOOSE FROM. That is my BOTTOM LINE QUESTION.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Chris Leben , Scott Smith , Big Nog come to mind lots of guys who i could name but CBA , also whats up with your post being so long ? :confused02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Rich Franklin breaking one arm before knocking out his opponent with the other. It doesn't get more legendary then that.

But it you are talking bloody beatdown type affairs? there have been many.

Sanchez vs Penn and Kampmann.

GSP taking that almighty beating from Penn in round 1 of their first encounter.

Lesnar vs Carwin vs Dos Santos.

... man, there are so many that I may as well stop now... otherwise I'll get no work done.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Edgar/Maynard, Aldo/Hominick are obvious choices, any classic Big Nog fight, Scott Smith always seems to take a beating too and Aldo messed Faber up big time in their fight.

No one has probably taken more punishment in one fight than Koscheck though, the damage accumulated and he got really, really messed up by GSP. Couldn't feel parts of his face for months.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Edgar and Maynard definitely comes to mind, and personally I thought the fight should have been stopped in the first. But good thing it wasn't because Frankie came back strong, which I never seen someone do after taking such a beating.

Another fight that comes to mind with a fighter taking an absolute beating and kept fighting (though unsuccessfully) was Ortiz/Shamrock 1.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

two come to mind at first thought...

Jon fitch took a hell of a beatig from gsp.

and diego sanchez against BJ penn


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

Fitch and GSP is the one fight that comes to mind for me. Fitch really impressed me in that fight and took a lot of punishment but kept on going.


Oh and Joe Stevenson vs BJ Penn


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to say Fitch vs GSP stands out first in my mind. That was 25 straight minutes of beatdown. No back and forth, no ebb and flow, just punishment.

Diego has proven more than once that he can take more than most men.

In Rich franklin's (i think) first ufc fight. he fought a kid named Edwin Dewees or something like that. I haven't seen that one in a long long time but the way I remember it, everything Franklin threw landed with good effect but, that kid never stopped moving forward. Never stopped attacking. It was impressive.

EDIT: I don't think anyone has taken more abuse than Big Nog. VS Fedor, Cro-cop, Sapp....

which is why he's one of the oldest 35 year old men in the world.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

aldo vs faber comes to mind


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

If you wanted to talk about taking punishing leg kicks after watching what Cerrone did two old fights - Couture vs Rizzo, rizzo damn near hacked off his leg, huge welts I remember. 

And then there was The Polar Bear Varelans vs The Kind of the Streets Marco Ruas, who chopped his leg down like a tree for about 10 minutes.

Couture said he had trouble walking for months after that fight


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sakuraba!


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Dan Hardy V GSP?

5 rounds and Hardy was still there and was caught in two submissions and didn't tap and got out of them, his body must of hurt like **** after the 5th round.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Guys get their asses kicked badly without being finished all the time in MMA.

I didn't think Faber took all that much damage from brown in that fight he broke his hands punching him the head. Unbelievably epic fight but really Brown won on takedowns Faber was kicking his ass standing without hands.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

anderson silva vs chael sonnen.

I don't care what anyone else says, Anderson took a pretty good mauling for nearly 20 whole minutes. After blazing up a nice fat one and watching that fight on Best of 2010, I realized after 20 minutes had passed, that whole 20 minutes I was sitting there I was watching a dude getting brutalized underneath another man for that whole duration.

Amazing fight, the performance is the most impressive I've seen from Silva. True Heart.


----------



## FixedPartialArt (Jun 14, 2011)

Matt Le took a merciless beating from Ben Saunders this past Bellator season...it was hard to watch.

Mu Bae Choi is an example of a guy who took an immense amount of punishment and came back to win by KO, against Dave Herman. Mike Russow the same against Todd Duffee. Joe "the baddest man on the planet" Warren vs. Joe Soto and Patricio Pitbull. 

Mark Hunt didn't really have to "come back" to win against Cro Cop, but he did take a number of wallops and somehow managed to remain standing. 

Leben and Jardine a bunch of times.

Cowboy Cerrone has horrible striking defense and still managed to stay in there against Varner, Bendo, and even Kelly.

Cantwell has taken against opponents who physically made him look like a little kid.

Hamill vs. JBJ. 

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

When the question was first posed my first thought was BJ v Diego Sanchez. That was a vicious assault - if it happened on the street he'd be up for attempted murder. The fight was also just so one sided that it seemed to make it worse - Diego had nothing to offer a motivated, in shape and dangerous BJ and he just kept on going until BJ finally carved that 3rd eye into his face. 

Other ones that popped to my mind where Brock v Mir 2. Mir took a pounding in that fight - the first round was the definition of a fighter being helpless and clueless. Lesnar was hitting him HARD and OFTEN, and the 2nd round was much the same, except worse, until Mir was out. The level of trash talk leading up to that was also so impressive that Mir was not only destroyed physically, he was broken mentally. 

JBJ gave Shogun a pretty good beating. 

Jon Fitch was brutalised by GSP - that was true heart and grit keeping Jon going in that fight. 


If the question is more directed towards who took an absolute beating and was able to come back (as opposed to who just plain and simple got the shit kicked out of them) Mike Russow v Todd Duffee (with that hilarious hammer fist lol) springs to mind.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

^^^Thats the one.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Fitch against GSP. GSP was beating the living shit out of him and Fitch kept coming forward like a zombie or something.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Deftsound said:


> Oh and Joe Stevenson vs BJ Penn


Don't really get this one. Joe Daddy got finished in the 2nd. And while there was a lot of blood, it was all from a rather minor cut on his scalp.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Edit...


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Struve took a fine beating off Morecraft at 117. First round consisted of Morecraft sitting in the guard throwing bombs with Struve doing very little to control him.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

His face might not have show it blood-wise but definitely Big Nog.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Big nog and fedor both have made careers of taking an ass whooping and coming back. but some i got are:

lesnar vs carwin
silva vs sonnen
duffee vs russow
edgar vs maynard


----------



## chokeuout381 (Oct 11, 2010)

anderson silva when he faced sonnen...almost 5 full rounds of pure beat down


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

chokeuout381 said:


> anderson silva when he faced sonnen...almost 5 full rounds of pure beat down


Yeah

His face was really messed up, after that one he had to take facial reconstructive surgery.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's a similar question - fighters who have taken a lot of damage, but won.
Lesnar-Carwin comes to mind. Struve also has taken some good amount of damage in fights he won.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

chokeuout381 said:


> anderson silva when he faced sonnen...almost 5 full rounds of pure beat down


Thats called a 5 round snuggle-party, AS was basicly unharmed. Sonnen looked quite battered tho.

Worst beatdowns must be Big Nog he's been beaten half to death a few times and still not gotten finished. Also Penns beating of Diego was painful to watch.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Don Frye vs ken shamrock in pride. Ken fucked up Don's leg really bad to a point where he couldnt walk tidy and Don still won.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Yeah
> 
> His face was really messed up, after that one he had to take facial reconstructive surgery.


visible damage isn't anything. Let me punch you in the face and body 289 or something times and see what you have to say. 

The people saying BJ vs Diego? Give me a break...how was that more of a vicious beating than silva vs sonnen? cause he got dropped once? cause he got a gash the size of a butter knife?

there were two significant attacks in that fight mixed with a lot of wall and stall in part by diego.

Damage can be done in a single strike, just because you're not busted up doesn't mean you're not hurting. I saw silva numerous times squirming underneath sonnen with desperation. You know why? he didn't like being under there, getting beaten up and wanted to get the hell out of the situation.

Damage is not the same thing as Punishment in all cases. they're similar but not the same thing.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Evan Tanner took a lot of brutal shots back in the day, most he didnt come back from if I remember right but some he did.:thumb02:


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Evan Tanner took a lot of brutal shots back in the day, most he didnt come back from if I remember right but some he did.:thumb02:


Tanner vs Franklin 2 was pretty brutal. 

Franklin vs Loiseau was always a good punishing fight.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nog against Tim Sylvia










Cain against Kongo










Hughes against Trigg (II)


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Recent example; Carwin vs Dos Santos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Future Example: rampage when he fights jon jones.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

georgie17891 said:


> Don Frye vs ken shamrock in pride. Ken fucked up Don's leg really bad to a point where he couldnt walk tidy and Don still won.


This. I've never liked Don Frye but he is a tough S.O.B










His Ankle, Damn.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm going to throw in some throwbacks.

Tank vs Frye 






I believe this one takes the cake.

Frye vs Takayama


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

frye vs takayama cracks me the hell up every time i see it.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Scott Smith definitely in his fights with Pete Sell and Cung Li

also Mike Russow in his wins over Madsen and Duffee


----------



## EagleClaw29 (Oct 24, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm going to throw in some throwbacks.
> 
> Tank vs Frye
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting up the Frye vs. Takayama video. I'd never seen that. That was hilarious. After seeing that I checked out Frye at Wikipedia & saw where he had a part in the movie "Public Enemies"....the movie that had Johnny Depp as John Dillenger & was directed by Michael Mann.

It said he played Clarence Hurt....a Texas Ranger. I'm sure I'll probably see that movie again sometime in the future...& be looking for his part.

I also saw that he was born in 1965 & that he fought his last fight in September of 2009 (so 44) at a "Shark Fights" event.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

It's kind of a stretch to include him in this thread but, seeing Don Frye reminded me of his good friend Brian "The fury" Johnston. Not the greatest warrior ever but a warrior. One who deserves to be remembered.

He got his ass kicked by a stroke 10 yeard ago at the age of 32 and he's still fighting back.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Would Cigano - Nelson count?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Big Nog just purely for consistency. A lot of guys have put out a few tough performances, Rich Franklin comes to mind, with a broken hand fighting five rounds and a broken arm. I don't count Leben because he hasn't exactly fought guys with sick power or been hurt by anyone great and come back to win. 

Big Nog has been hurt/hit by some of guys with the heaviest hands and feet in the game, Cro Cop, Fedor, Henderson, Sapp, Herring, Barnett and Sylvia. And he's come back to beat most of them, not to mention finish a lot of them as well. And until just recently he had never been finished.\

So Nog is my vote for taking the most punishment, if I had to select toughest guy in the sport. Probably Henderson.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Don Frye is the King of all Kings!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Leed said:


> Here's a similar question - fighters who have taken a lot of damage, but won.
> Lesnar-Carwin comes to mind. Struve also has taken some good amount of damage in fights he won.


Off the top of my head

Matt Hughes vs Georges St. Pierre - GSP had a 10-8 round in the first till Hughes pulled an arm bar out of no where to give GSP his first loss.

Mike Russow vs Todd Duffee - Duffee unloaded on him for many rounds until a hail mary KO took him out.

Edwin Dewees vs Gideon Ray - Edwin had a cut you would see on a TV show that was spurting out and he the refs let the fight go on and he won in the third.

Nick Ring vs Riki Fukuda - judges gift.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Roy Nelson vs JDS.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Gus and Frank should get an "honorable mention" for continuing to show up for work at SF.:thumb02:


----------

